# Confusing receiver connection. ANY help appreciated



## ramos (Oct 6, 2011)

i am getting a "not supported" message on my new epson 8350 (1080p compatible) projector. it produces a great picture directly from hdmi connection from 1080p dvr. it also produces great pic directly from hdmi samsung blu ray. Hdmi from dvr to samsung HWC700B reciever, then hdmi from reciever to projector is a great pic. HOWEVER, hdmi from blu ray to reciever to projector is "no signal", then "not compatible" with updating frequency values in "h" and "v". I assume these are dpi or something for horizontal and vertical. I'm thinking that there is a transfer of somesort that is not working. initially, the reciever to projector run was 33 ft. then i changed for rockfish 24 foot run with same problems. the first reciever was a sony, which was about 4 years old. i bought this new samsung last week, but still have same problem. both samsung reciever and epson projector indicate 1080p and 60hz/120hz capability. everyone i talk to about this gives me a deer in headlight look. i don't speak home theater install. everyone acts like its simple, but this is extrememly frustrating. samsung cant' help. sony cant help. epson can't help. i would appreciate ANY guidance/experience. i'm tempted to hire someone, but the engineer in me would be disappointed. i've come this far...:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First thing I would try is drop the output resolution of the BluRay player to 720p and see if you get a signal then, If not then go down to the next setting.Are you certian that the Samsung receiver you have passes 1080p? It could also be your bluray player thats not dealing with the HDMI HDCP handshake properly.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Any time youre dealing with long hdmi runs youre much more likely to have issues. Not to say thats always the case, Ive had perfect success with my latest receiver but my previous receiver was a nightmare with both of my 25' hdmi cable runs, regardless of resolution or source. Much of your reliability depends on the quality of the manufacture's implementation.


----------

